# Mitfahrer gesucht



## Hohendorfer65 (7. August 2021)

Suche Mitfahrer für Tour nach Norwegen, Region Bergen, vom 27.8.-4.9. 2021. Fähre Hirtshals-Bergen ist gebucht.


----------



## rule270 (3. Januar 2022)

Hy
ist das noch aktuell?
LG
Rudi


----------



## Ladi74 (3. Januar 2022)

Ist sicher nicht mehr aktuell.
Guck mal auf das Reisedatum. Das wäre ein Trip in die Vergangenheit.
VG


----------



## zokker (3. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> ist das noch aktuell?
> LG
> Rudi


GEIL


----------



## rule270 (4. Januar 2022)

Ja so ist das mit den Marienkäfer "s
LG
Rudi


----------



## ollidi (4. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das mit den Marienkäfer "s


Schieb es auf das Alter. Mache ich auch immer.


----------

